# An Original Nocturne!



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

There is a cantus firmus in this. Can you find it? And what's the cantus? What do you think of the piece?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Easily better than the minuet. Most fun was reading your comments on the Youtube. A chord here or there didn't seem like the best choice, and the left hand is kind of stagnant at times. But I think it's a highly intelligent parody (or mockery) of certain elements of Chopin's style.


----------

